# I'm a newbi thought I post some pics (06)



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here is my facade I built this year had some early damage from wind and snow but it all came togeather in the end....I lost 5 tents and had to rebuild the whole haunt in 3 days hope u like.....
































this is just the enterence the exit is at the side of the house the kids walk around the whoule house....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great Northern Touch. Are the guys on the end static or do they move?

When you go looking for this later, they will have moved your thread to the "haunts and displays" room. 

Also, get over to the 'welcome' room and introduce yourself.

Welcome to the forum, by the way. Your haunt looks great.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. I like ur haunt.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good, nice job. An easy effect for the red lightbulbs is wiring in a 20w fluorescent starter to get them flickering, if you haven't already.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Great work! You just can't beat the depth of the foam block walls. What did you do with the wall after Halloween? I used mine for 2005 and 2006, but I had to retire it... I was Sad to see it go...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What fun... here is some gore that doesn't look like it takes itself too seriously...

great job...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I keep it and store it in the shed this was its 2nd year but took some good damage from a storm we had 5 days before halloween...


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that looks great! it has a "scary carnival" feel to it.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

great job the trick or treaters must have loved it


----------

